# Spielt hier noch wer League of Legends ?



## Infin1ty (10. Januar 2011)

Hey,

spiele seit einiger Zeit mit nem Kumpel und meinem Cousin
ab und zu League of Legends. 

Wollte einfach mal fragen ob sich hier ein paar Mitspieler finden
könnten  

Schreibt mal euren Ingamenamen hier rein, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was  

LG
*
Übersicht:*



*Name Forum*
|
*Name Ingame*
|
Infin1ty|
xXeroX

Norse|
Noobatpc

Nulchking|
Nulchking

Easterfake|
easterfake

Insanix|
Insanic

Blackwarhammer|
Blackwarhammer


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2011)

Keiner  Wäre ja Schade


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2011)

Hab's vor kurzem angefangen nachdem mich meine Kumpels zu gedrängt haben, kenn rund 80 leute die das zockn derzeit, habn sogar ts3 server, ne Homepage etc^^

Achja
Noobatpc ist der nick


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Januar 2011)

Alles klar  Vllt sieht man sich ja mal ingame  Hab dich mal hinzugefügt xXeroX heiß ich....


----------



## nulchking (18. Januar 2011)

Isch tus auch ab und zu, hin und wieder und so xD
nick wie überall eigentlich ^^
<-----


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2011)

ich bin da auch dabei  sogar schon lvl 30


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Januar 2011)

Ich bin noch LVL 19 

Poste mal den Nick Klarostorix


----------



## Easterfake (19. Januar 2011)

Ich auch easterfake


----------



## Insanix (22. Januar 2011)

Ich auch
Insanic


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich könnten ich ja mal ne kleine Tabelle im Startpost einrichten 

Also Wer mich adden will: xXeroX

Edit: Liste im Startpost eingerichtet.


----------



## Blackwarhammer (23. Januar 2011)

ich auch, der nick is wie hier im forum


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Januar 2011)

_Ist notiert 

_Bin mittlerweile in nen Fun-Clan eingetreten, wenn ich spiele spiele
ich also meistens mit denen.

Wenn wer Lust hat frag ich mal nach ob ich die TS-ip rausgeben darf,
vielleicht sehn wir uns dann ja da


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Januar 2011)

2funky4you schrieb:


> nöäöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö



Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zu tun hast außer Threads anderer
vollzuspammen kann ich dir nur empfehlen: Such dir ein paar Hobbys.

So und jetzt weiter bitte.


----------



## eVoX (26. August 2012)

Wenn hier noch jemand zockt, kann mich auch mal adden. Lange bin ich noch nicht dabei, erst Lvl22, schlecht bin ich nicht, aber auch kein Pro

Gamenick: Mightyw00t


----------



## Insanix (14. November 2012)

Wenn hier nochjemand Lust hast zum Zocken kann er mich ja mal ingame adden:

Insanic - Ingame Name


----------



## target2804 (14. November 2012)

Joa spiele auch LOL.
Target2804


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2012)

Auch wenn fast ein Jahr gedauert hat, hier mein Nick: Huntsman


----------



## floh315 (17. Dezember 2012)

spiele auch. bin zwar erst lvl 19.

Garkrieger


----------



## m4soN (17. Dezember 2012)

Mich darf man auch sehr gerne adden. Mir macht es in einer Gruppe mit Teamspeak einfach mehr Spass zu spielen weil man dann nicht mit 4 random hirnlosen Mitspielern durch die Gegend läuft 

m4soN83

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele nicht mehr. Hab ca. ein Jahr intensivst gezockt. Aber jetzt ist irgendwo die Luft raus. Und für zwischendurch isses nix. Wenn man nicht ständig trainiert und dabei bleibt, wird man gnadenlos abgezockt. Kein Spiel für jemand, der mehr als 40 Stunden die Woche arbeitet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2012)

Cool, hier wird man verewigt!
H4ns im Glück
Ich hab mich aber noch nicht wirklich im S3-Shop zurecht gefunden


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Den neuen Shop mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin erst wieder eingestiegen und gammel auf high 1100er ELO.

ADD: IBlack IMamba


----------



## TimDeKill (18. Dezember 2012)

Könnte mich ja auch mal in die Liste aufnehmen. Bin lvl 30 und hab so ca 650 Wins. Ingamename: TimDeKill


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

level 30 und 350 wins und heiße dort auch bigpin


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin bei gut 900 Wins...


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Sagt doch Garnichts aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Sagt doch Garnichts aus.



Habe ich das behauptet?


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet?



Ich hab's auch nur ganz allgemein gesagt


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

oft genug Bobs dabei mit über 1200 Wins die so schlecht sind das man meint die würden noch level 15 oder so sein...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> oft genug Bobs dabei mit über 1200 Wins die so schlecht sind das man meint die würden noch level 15 oder so sein...



Die gibt's natürlich  Ich denke aber schon, dass ich objektiv ein Spieler im guten Mittelfeld der Skill-Rangliste bin.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich auch eher im Mittelfeld ansetzen da es schon noch viele gibt die wirklich richtig was drauf haben...
manchmal denke ich wen ich so einen seh mit 1000 wins der failt der hat den acc bestimmt gekauft...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Würde mich auch eher im Mittelfeld ansetzen da es schon noch viele gibt die wirklich richtig was drauf haben...
> manchmal denke ich wen ich so einen seh mit 1000 wins der failt der hat den acc bestimmt gekauft...



Dass man - 1000 Wins hin oder her - ein schlechtes Spiel hat, kommt vor, aber dass das manchmal in üblem Flame und schlimmerem ausartet, ist echt traurig.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja schlechtes Spiel kann mal sien aber das man dan keine ahnung hat was mit dem champ zu tun ist und die Ultis falsch einsetzt usw...

Edit: jo mit dem flamen hast recht das nervt eig auch ich schrieb dort am besten fast nie was wenn dan rege ich mich eher über meien premades im TS auf ;-D


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dass man - 1000 Wins hin oder her - ein schlechtes Spiel hat, kommt vor, aber dass das manchmal in üblem Flame und schlimmerem ausartet, ist echt traurig.



Wenn ein guter Spieler ein schlechtes Spiel macht oder eine lane failt, dann holt er sich durch roaming die farms oder so. 
Schlechte Spieler hingegen bleiben auf ihrer lane, holen sich nicht mal Geister oder Wölfe und failen einfach munter weiter.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Dan kommst du der schön Mid gespielt hat oder top nach unten und wirst mal kurz von ner feed MF weggefetzt...


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Dan kommst du der schön Mid gespielt hat oder top nach unten und wirst mal kurz von ner feed MF weggefetzt...



Ist auch selten dämlich auf die Botlane runterzugehen wenn da unten n gefeedeter Carry steht. Entweder man kommt mit Jungler zu 4. und babysittet oder man lässt es. Wenn die Midlane aber meint einfach mal schlecht ganken zu müssen, hat derjenige einfach keine Ahnung von lol


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja aber meist hilft das dan auch nichts wen der jungler mitkommt.. naja meine games sind in letzter zeit immer mega mies da bot feeded..


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Naja aber meist hilft das dan auch nichts wen der jungler mitkommt.. naja meine games sind in letzter zeit immer mega mies da bot feeded..



Wenn man 4vs2 keinen Carry tot bekommt, sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen^^


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

naja wen der carry feed is und der enemy supp nicht gerade doof ist und genug assis gesammelt hat sieht es manchaml schlecht aus demletzt ne feed ad jana gehabt hat komplettes Team kalt gemacht inklusive unserer feed mid und feed top..


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich schlage vor, wir diskutieren nur noch im anderen Thread. Ist zu mühsam, immer hin und her zu switchen...


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Dezember 2012)

jana auf AD?

ist mir noch net unter gekommen (ist auch nix was ich spielen würde...hatte letzt eher feeded mid-lane mit ner syndra (zum glück auf meiner seite) die das gegner-team fast allein kalt gestellt hat!)

mfg LAX
ps: im moment spiel ich aber wenig (kaum zeit zum zocken und wenn doch mal, dann spiel ich meist nicht LOL sondern eher dragon age, assassin's creed 3 etc.)


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> jana auf AD?
> 
> ist mir noch net unter gekommen (ist auch nix was ich spielen würde...hatte letzt eher feeded mid-lane mit ner syndra (zum glück auf meiner seite) die das gegner-team fast allein kalt gestellt hat!)
> 
> ...



Was sehr gut geht ist ryze AD. Manamune und so. 320 ad bei Autohits und noch ordentlich Bums bei Attacken durch viel Mana


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Lasst echt mal in anderen channel diskutieren des is sonst nur ungeschickt...


----------



## Lude969 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hey ich spiel jetzt auch seid nen paar Monaten mal mehr mal weniger. Bin jetzt auf LvL 25 und bei gut 100 wins. Würde mich freuen mal mit nen paar von euch zu spielen und nich nen wenig zu lernen da das spiel doch recht ausschweifend ist und ich mit meinen 25 Jahren nicht voll drinsteck 

Wupp Wuppsen mein Name bei LoL


----------



## mrtvu (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele seit ca 3 Wochen LOL. Ich habe es ausprobiert, weil Warcraft 3 schon langweilig geworden ist. Ich war kein Freund von DOTA weil es überhaupt nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist.

Aber LOL macht echt süchtig und ich bin schon level 19 

Mein Name ist im Spiel: TheVeryUndead

Ich spiele meistens ADC Varus, machmal ADC Xin Zhao, manchmal Nasus tank build.

Gerne würde ich auch meinen Kumpel aus WC3 zu LOL überreden, aber der möchte kein anderes Spiel mehr "lernen"... Schade, alleine ist etwas fad und das Geflamme ist manchmal in LOL schon heftig.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele auch lol, gestern 30 geworden. 
Am liebsten adc, top geht auch und jungle mache ich gerne, sucke aber hart. 

Ign: CynicalPotato


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca 3 Wochen LOL. Ich habe es ausprobiert, weil Warcraft 3 schon langweilig geworden ist. Ich war kein Freund von DOTA weil es überhaupt nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist.
> 
> Aber LOL macht echt süchtig und ich bin schon level 19
> 
> ...


 
Das beste ist wenn  die zu einem schreiben, weswegen die einen alles reporten wollen  Ich mein, vorsätzliches feeden ist ein no-go, aber oft hab ichs erlebt das einige schon ausrasten, wenn man mal ne schlechtere Runde hat und dann 2/5/5 hat oder so  

Das geht mir dann auch gehörig aufn keks


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Dezember 2013)

Kann man ignorieren oder eben als Beleidigung reporten.


----------



## mrtvu (17. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kann man ignorieren oder eben als Beleidigung reporten.


 
bringt reporten etwas? ich bin auch mal reported worden weil ich "noob" war ....


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2013)

mrtvu schrieb:


> bringt reporten etwas? ich bin auch mal reported worden weil ich "noob" war ....


 
Wenn du begründete Reports bekommst dann ja  Keiner wird dich aber bannen, nur weil einer findet das du schlecht spielst  Solltest du aber wirklich was Regelwidriges machen, dann gehts schnell off 


Meistens wollten mich welche reporten, weil ich auf ner Lane verloren habe und denn gegen champ natürlich dadurch "gefeedet" habe, aber natürlich nicht vorsätzlich, der war dann halt einfach besser  
Viele wissen garnicht was feeden eig. ist, nämlich Vorsätzliches pushen des Gegners durch einfaches sterben


----------



## KnackRackBistro (17. Dezember 2013)

Einfach nicht auf solche Flamer reagieren 

Spielt jemand von euch schon ranked games?^^


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt nen Sammelthread, macht am besten da weiter 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/moba/65889-sammelthread-league-legends.html


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich war ma zwei Wochen gesperrt, weil ich zu oft außen Spiel raus bin, wenn mir die anderen Klappspaten auf den Sack gegangen sind. Und ich hatte schon häufiger Warnungen vom Spiel, dass bald ein Ban kommt. Bis jetzt aber nix passiert.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2013)

Das ist auch ein Problem bei LoL. Auf der einen Seite will man ja so ein ach soziales Spiel sein, aber wenn man dann mal in ner Runde ist, wo irgendsoeine soziale Bremse, mit nem sozialverhalten unter der Gürtellinie ankommt und man dann raus geht, droht direkt ne zeitsperre. Das nötigt ja einen schon fast sich mit solchen solzialen Bremsen abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Mittlerweile ertrag ich die Deppen halt und mute sie. Kann man dann nur hoffen, dass alle @ 20 surrendern wollen. Aber meistens hat man ja immer zwei Trolle dabei, die trotz aussichtslosem Spielverlauf nicht surrendern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Für mich ist leaven ein No-Go!
Egal was für einen Idioten man im Team hat, den kann man muten. Ansonsten lasst ihr mit dem Leave zwar auch den "Idioten" alleine, aber auch 3 andere Mates, die erstmal gar nichts dafür können, dass du mit ihm nicht klarkommst. Ertragt ihn! Reporten kann man solche Typen immer noch später. Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof, wo sich alles nur um dich dreht, vor allem nicht in einem Spiel wie LoL. Kommt damit zurecht oder hört mit dem Spiel auf. Oder sucht euch andere, mit denen ihr zurecht kommt und zockt mit denen Customs, da juckts keine Sau, wer wann leavt (bzw. eigentlich nur den Leaver-Buster) oder reiht euch zu 5. in die Warteschlange ein.
Ansonten setzt euch in die Spiele, kneift die Arschbacken zusammen und spielt die verdammten Spiele zu Ende. Auch wenn das Team dieses ach so ungewinnbare Spiel nicht surrendern will.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Für mich ist leaven ein No-Go!
> Egal was für einen Idioten man im Team hat, den kann man muten. Ansonsten lasst ihr mit dem Leave zwar auch den "Idioten" alleine, aber auch 3 andere Mates, die erstmal gar nichts dafür können, dass du mit ihm nicht klarkommst. Ertragt ihn! Reporten kann man solche Typen immer noch später. Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof, wo sich alles nur um dich dreht, vor allem nicht in einem Spiel wie LoL. Kommt damit zurecht oder hört mit dem Spiel auf. Oder sucht euch andere, mit denen ihr zurecht kommt und zockt mit denen Customs, da juckts keine Sau, wer wann leavt (bzw. eigentlich nur den Leaver-Buster) oder reiht euch zu 5. in die Warteschlange ein.
> Ansonten setzt euch in die Spiele, kneift die Arschbacken zusammen und spielt die verdammten Spiele zu Ende. Auch wenn das Team dieses ach so ungewinnbare Spiel nicht surrendern will.



Nö. Ich steh dann jetzt halt AFK in der Base, wenn mir die anderen auf den Sack gehen. Scheiß Leaver Buster....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2013)

Erstens: Das erkennt das System auch.
Zweitens: Das Verhalten find ich auch genau so unter aller Sau wie die ganzen Flamer und Trolle.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das System das erkennt. Schließlich wurde ich noch nie wegen AFK gesperrt. 

Und wenn das Team aus scheiß asozialen Kids besteht, sehe ich das Verweigern vom Mitspielen durchaus als legitim an. Würde man im RL ja genauso machen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Erstens: Das erkennt das System auch.
> Zweitens: Das Verhalten find ich auch genau so unter aller Sau wie die ganzen Flamer und Trolle.


 
Ich spiele ein Spiel um spaß zu haben und nicht um mich von irgendwelchen möchtegern Typen online beefen zu lassen.

Im Ranked seh ich das genau wie du, aber im Random, tja es ist halt Random. Geht mir einer zu sehr aufn Sack, meistens sinds eh min. 2 Vollidioten, drück ich halt AltF4 und gönn mir solange ne Runde WoT.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich spreche auch nicht von Ranked. Ich spreche von Random. Und ich sehe das genauso wie Seeefe.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2013)

Was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen Ranked und "Normal" außer, dass die einen eine nette, öffentliche Nummer bekommen?
In beiden hast du Mates, die nicht der Flamer/"Idiot" o.Ä. sind, denen du genau so wie er durch das Leaven den Spielspaß verdirbst. Sobald du dich in eine Matchmaking-Queue musst du damit rechnen. Es ist mir als Summoner 3, 4 oder 5 scheißegal, ob Summoner 2 geleavt ist, weil Summoner 1 ein Flame-Kiddie ist, aber beide kotzen mich an, weil sie sich nicht an soziale Konventionen gehalten haben. Im Sportverein fliegst du auch, wenn du sagst "Ich spiel mit" und dann einfach mittendrin sagst "Habs mir anders überlegt". Und wenn ihr euch nicht für die paar Minuten zusammenreißen könnt, dann tut ihr mir sehr leid.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

Sobald mich einer beleidigt, oder meint, irgendwelches "Hirtendeutsch" mit mir sprechen zu müssen, geh ich AFK. Die restlichen Spieler sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, egal. Mit Leuten, mit welchen ich mich im RL nicht abgebe, geschweige denn unterhalte, will ich auch beim Spielen nix zu tun haben. Der Rest hat halt gelitten. Gute Lektion für die > Das Leben ist halt nicht gerecht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2013)

Und so jemand redet von anderen Mitspielern über "asoziale Kids"! 
Mir fehlen mittlerweile regelkonforme Worte um so was zu kommentieren...
Du gehst mit jedem Matchmaking-Spiel das Risiko ein, mit solchen Leuten zu tun zu haben, und wenn du nicht damit zurecht kommst, dann solltest du dich da nicht einreihen. Der andere wird auch seine Strafe bekommen, aber mit muten ist sowas eigentlich immer vom Tisch. Hol dir 4 Freunde und zock mit denen. Mit denen würdest du dich doch abgeben.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sobald mich einer beleidigt, oder meint, irgendwelches "Hirtendeutsch" mit mir sprechen zu müssen, geh ich AFK. Die restlichen Spieler sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, egal. Mit Leuten, mit welchen ich mich im RL nicht abgebe, geschweige denn unterhalte, will ich auch beim Spielen nix zu tun haben. Der Rest hat halt gelitten. Gute Lektion für die > Das Leben ist halt nicht gerecht.



Also du redest andere schlecht bist aber selber der leaver wegen dem ich spiele verliere.
Also ich versuche oft nicht zu flamen. Manchmal flamr ich trotzdem ^^ aber afk gehe ich nicht. ich mute und spiele einfach.
Hatte letztens ein ranked als adc und ich hatte eine sona supp. Sie hat wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumgeheult.
Hab sie gemuted und weiter gings. Wir haben unsere lane gewonnen und das nur weil ich sie gemuted hab anstatt afk zu gehen.


----------



## mrtvu (19. Dezember 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also du redest andere schlecht bist aber selber der leaver wegen dem ich spiele verliere.
> Also ich versuche oft nicht zu flamen. Manchmal flamr ich trotzdem ^^ aber afk gehe ich nicht. ich mute und spiele einfach.
> Hatte letztens ein ranked als adc und ich hatte eine sona supp. Sie hat wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumgeheult.
> Hab sie gemuted und weiter gings. Wir haben unsere lane gewonnen und das nur weil ich sie gemuted hab anstatt afk zu gehen.


 
Ich gehe genauso vor. Manchmal muss ich 1-4 muten, weil sie mich als "noob" oder "feeder" bezeichnen. Tja ich spiele gern aggressiv und gehe Risikos ein. Ich gehe aber nicht afk oder leave. Mit "muten" kommen diese Flamming-Spam-Wellen nicht mehr und es kann trotzdem noch oft ein knapper Sieg errungen werden, wenn die meisten Spieler im Team durchhalten.

Um zu gewinnen muss man oft gar nicht viel Skill zeigen, es genügt ein gesunder Teamgeist und Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Anoras (14. Februar 2014)

Ich spiel LOL nun seit über nem Monat und mir geht das Geflame auch als Anfang 20er lvl aufn keks. Klar, mein Main ist sekundär Supporter, aber da isses: SEKUNDÄR (Morgana). Ich spiel Sie vorzugsweise als DDler mit wenig Support (wenn es sinn macht) zusammen mit meiner Freundin(Xerath) meist auf Botlane. Klar mancheiner würde sagen 2 Ap champs auf einer Lane is käse, komischerweise haben wir aber unsere Lane immer im Griff. 

Wer mich adden will... Anoraz


----------



## mrtvu (16. Februar 2014)

Anoras schrieb:


> Ich spiel LOL nun seit über nem Monat und mir geht das Geflame auch als Anfang 20er lvl aufn keks. Klar, mein Main ist sekundär Supporter, aber da isses: SEKUNDÄR (Morgana). Ich spiel Sie vorzugsweise als DDler mit wenig Support (wenn es sinn macht) zusammen mit meiner Freundin(Xerath) meist auf Botlane. Klar mancheiner würde sagen 2 Ap champs auf einer Lane is käse, komischerweise haben wir aber unsere Lane immer im Griff.
> 
> Wer mich adden will... Anoraz


 
Das Geflamme kommt oft und ist teilweise stark störend, da hilft nur muten und weitermachen.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man so "konventionell" agieren muss. Andere Champion Kombos funzen auch auch wenn nicht konvientionell... Hauptsächlich man feedet nicht und hält die Line.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2014)

Naja, das "konventionelle" hat sich bewährt. Leider haben viele Leute nicht den Hintergrund oder die Gründe für die "Meta" verstanden und flamen vieles, was anders ist. Allerdings: Viele "unkonventionelle" Champ-Kombos funktionieren auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Allerdings muss man sich bewusst sein, was fehlt und an welchen stellen man aufpassen muss.

Beispiele:

Im Summer Split hat TSM einmal eine Bruiser mit Support-Lane benutzt. Sie haben gehofft damit ein höheres Kill-Potential auf der Bot (oder mit Roams) zu haben und eine stärkere Dragon-Kontrolle. Sie waren sich aber auch bewusst, dass wenn sie das nicht schaffen würden ein konstanter Damage-Output ab dem späten Mid verloren geht, also bis dahin am besten ein Inhib gefallen sein muss. Geschafft haben sie es nicht!

Im GPL-Finale Azubu Taipeh Assassins vs. Azubu Taipeh Snipers haben die Assassins eine AP-Lulu mit Leona Botlane benutzt (die erste AP-Lulu im Profi-Spiel). Hier war das Ziel recht ähnlich und hat auch sehr gut funktioniert. Aber auch hier war wieder das Problem: Ohne ADC fehlt im Late ein wichtiger Schadensoutput (meistens).

Alternative Konzepte waren auch z.B. von Fnatic letztes Jahr im Spring Split eine Double ADC-Komp mit Caitlyn in der Mitte um frühen Druck auf die Lanes aufzubauen und frühe Tower zu bekommen.

Unkonventionelle Kompositionen sind ok, wenn man sich bewusst ist, was man macht. Viele tauschen ein starkes Earlygame zu gunsten zu einem starken Abfall im Late (gegenüber einer "konventionellen" Komposition) ein. Allerdings ist das sehr theoretisch und geht von perfekten oder zumindest verdammt guten Spielern aus. Bei unerfahrenen Spielern funktioniert das meistens in so fern, dass sie der Stärke der Gegner nicht entsprechend Spielen  oder sie gar nicht kennen und man mit so einer Komposition diese Unwissenheit ausnutzt.


----------



## mrtvu (16. Februar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ohne ADC fehlt im Late ein wichtiger Schadensoutput (meistens).



Mein Main ist ADC (Varus). Das Problem er wird sehr oft gegankt, gestunnt und gefarmt, damit er low bleibt. Auch im Mid-Late-Game wird er als erster ausgeschaltet, weil er wie ein Glasschwert ist, macht Aua, kann aber nichts einstecken. Ich glaube dass ADC einfach zu sehr überschätzt wird. Gegen Tanks kann er sich sowieso nicht behaupten, und wenn er im Gruppengame nach vorne läuft um die Casters zu erwischen, wird er instant gestunnt und gekillt.

Ich verstehe den ADC-Hype nicht ganz.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2014)

Es stimmt, dass die Stärke der ADCs im Vergleich zu S2, wo es nur um diese ging, durchaus schwächer ist. Daher ist ein gutes Kiting und Positionig wichtig. Gerade als Varus ohne wirklichne Escape stell ich mir das schwer vor. Wie ich aber auch eben erklärt habe, geht diese Theoretische Betrachtung von Spielern auf Profi-Niveau aus.
Trotzdem sehe ich als ADC-Main sie immer noch als wichtige Rolle im Team an. Vielleicht ist ihre Rolle nicht mehr ganz der Carry, aber in Belagerungssituationen sind sie immer noch der entscheidende Faktor, ob die Gebäude down gehen oder nicht. Und Tanks sind mit ein bisschen Peel meistens kein Problem. Gerade der Marksman ist meistens der einzige, der sie wirklich effektiv ausschalten kann, da er der einzige mit einem hohen, konstanten Schaden ist. Ja, alleine kann man sich seltenst behaupten, aber wenn man ein bisschen Dekung bekommt, ist man die Lategame-Waffe schlechthin.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Februar 2014)

Positioning wins. Wenn ich Vayne ADC spiele, stehe ich oft so weit hinter meinen Tanks, dass ich erst die gegnerischen Tanks down schieße und dann freie Bahn zu den Carrys habe. Bei meinen Pentakills und Quadrakills gingen immer zuerst die gegnerischen Tanks drauf.


----------

